# Sigma 105mm f/1.4 review by Matt Granger



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2018)

Matt Granger just posted review of Sigma 105mm f/1.4 (Nikon) :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXY938gHDdc


----------

